# A nice replacement



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

HI All, I saw an opprtunity today that I couldn't pass. I was at the gun shop today to begg for some ammo. For 2 months now I have not been shooting as I want to (because of lack of ammo) I have had an extra cash in my pocket. So today I saw something that I dreweled all over. It is a 9mm SIG P226 with a a semi-look like an equinox. I like 9mm and the equinox comes in 40 SW only, so this was a very good compromise for me. I traded in my CPO Sig P226 and added $250 in cash. Here is the beauty.

I put 150 rds thru it with superb performance. I loved my SIG P226 and this one feels the same, but it is dressed up with rosewood grips and a dual finish slide. It doesn't have the stainless steel trigger, decocker or slide release neither the fiber optic front sight as the equinox. It only has SIG night sights..But look at it, I love it.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Jimmy and I'm a gun a holic. :anim_lol:

Nice looking gun.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

gnet158 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Jimmy and I'm a gun a holic. :anim_lol:
> 
> Nice looking gun.


Yeah, jimmy's on a roll...

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

nice upgrade! i did a double take. thought it was a real equinox. i almost picked up an equinox over my p226... but like you, i wanted a 9 mm.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks all...And yes, may be we should have a thread for "GUNAHOLIC ANONYMOUS"..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As addictions go it's a pretty good one. sure you'll never have any money but if you ever get any money no one will be able to take it :anim_lol:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> As addictions go it's a pretty good one. sure you'll never have any money but if you ever get any money no one will be able to take it :anim_lol:


That's a good one...

BY the way, My wife was always happy that I don't play golf, gamble or go to bars..All of the sudden, I am into guns shopping for ammo or trading hanguns, and that's where I have to arrange for some financial priorities (in other words begg for pocket money to spend on guns).


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah Jimmy, I'd say you've got the Signess. It's been goin' around a good while now. I caught it a couple years ago. Very nice acquisition, that. :supz:


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Gotta love the wood grips


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

A real beauty and 9mm makes it a plus!

Not only do I have a SIG-ness, I've got 9mm-ness as well. Of my 7 only one is a .40


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Handsome!*

thats a beauty! nice job.... enjoy.
-jc

:drooling:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks All for the nice coments.


----------



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

Very, very nice! You gave me an idea on how to improve the looks on my old W german p226. 

Can you feedback if the wood grip is a lot bulkier than the factory grips ? Really like the grips!

Thank for sharing!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*>> Can you feedback if the wood grip is a lot bulkier than the factory grips ? Really like the grips*

I think the are exactly the same ... and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

jimmy said:


> *>> Can you feedback if the wood grip is a lot bulkier than the factory grips ? Really like the grips*
> 
> I think the are exactly the same ... and thanks for the compliments.


Thanks Jimmy, now I really need to get one of those.


----------

